# quail huntin guide



## John F Hughes (Oct 24, 2012)

Need some one too help do quail hunts...call me @478-231-7658...thks john


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 26, 2012)

half day $75 + tips and full day $150 + tips.....


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 26, 2012)

wish i were closer


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 27, 2012)

Me too. To far of a drive for me. Maybe if it were for the whole weekend.


----------



## shotgun (Oct 28, 2012)

To bad its not closer to me also. Still got your Johnny House.


----------



## John F Hughes (Nov 2, 2012)

call me  shotgun


----------

